# Homemade Pace Picante Sauce



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I know there are many picante sauces in a jar, and I am sure there are better ones than Pace...

Pace is the standard in my mind. I like Pace. I buy Pace.

Now I want to make Pace.

I looked up recipes on the internet and they all list tomato sauce as the primary ingredient. I don't believe that. When I look at Pace I see district chunks of diced tomato.

Pace really only has three ingredients (especially before Campbells bought it), Tomato, Onion and Jalapeño. I know it has salt and spices, and vinegar.

Here is what Campbell's says: Crushed Tomatoes (Water, Crushed Tomato Concentrate), Water, Jalapeno Peppers, Onions, Distilled Vinegar, Dehydrated Onions, Salt, Dehydrated Garlic, Natural Flavoring.





Medium Picante Sauce | Pace®


Pace® Medium Picante Sauce features chunks of onions and hand-picked jalapeños resulting in the perfect ingredient or dip.




www.campbells.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone here make a picante they would compare to Pace? Can you help me out?

Thanks

We do tomato sauce, and whole canned tomatoes, and we do juice. 

I want to do picante. I probably eat 20 jars a year.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

I have no answers but I also love Pace chunky salsa. There's all kinds of boutique salsas out there and I enjoy them, but pace really holds their own and is quite affordable too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I just ordered this to get a nice 1/4" dice.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

A Latino guy I used to work with used to make his own. He never used tomato sauce or tomato juice. He just chopped up the whole tomato, then added onions, cilantro, ect. It didn’t look EXACTLY like Pace, it was better!


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Try looking up recipes for salsa rather than picante. In american vernacular homemade salsa's tend to be more of the traditional type and are usually chunky vs saucy. The Latino guy 67drake referenced was made in the authentic traditional manner.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

(puts pace picante on shopping list)


I think @67drake is on to something. That's how my mom makes it, with jalapeño's and lime too. I might try puree'ing some of it and adding that to the chopped. 

tomato
onion
jalapeño
garlic
cilantro
lime
salt 

I find it is best if it sits for a couple hours so all the flavors blend together well.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I had just clipped this yesterday...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The now defunct chain restaurant Chi-Chi's had a fabulous fresh salsa they served with chips, free if you were eating in the restaurant. It was so much better than anything made by Pace.

But for jarred salsa and picante sauce, Pace is really good.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

67drake said:


> A Latino guy I used to work with used to make his own. He never used tomato sauce or tomato juice. He just chopped up the whole tomato, then added onions, cilantro, ect. It didn’t look EXACTLY like Pace, it was better!


That is what I am thinking.

Before Campbell's bought Pace the ingredients were basically three things - Tomato, Onion and Peppers.

I recall when I saw the label change. I called them to complain. It did not help.

The history of Pace

Established in 1947 by David Pace, Pace Picante Sauce was the first to commercially use the “P” word (“picante,” which means “spicy” or “flavorful” in Spanish) for its salsa, which was originally made in the back of a San Antonio liquor store. Proud of their Texas roots, this award-winning condiment company (if you could call it that – it’s more like the main dish if you ask us!) was bought by Campbell’s in 1994. What was the selling price? A “picante” $1.115 billion! Remaining one of the top sellers in their sector, the company has moved to Paris, Texas, where it continues to produce some top-of-the-line product.​







Pace Picante Sauce: 70 Years of Texas-Made Tradition


Setting up shop in 1947 in the back of a liquor store in San Antonio, David Pace made various condiments to sell until he discover what really took off.




texashillcountry.com


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

If you look up Annie's salsa recipe most people say it tastes like Pace. We really like it, but it does need to be pressure canned. I just use tomato's drain them some and then add dried tomato paste to get it to the thickness I want.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here is that recipe









Annie’s Original Salsa


I spent 5 years working on this recipe. Everyone loves it, and it's one of the few recipes that is actually mine, not inherited from someone else! It's been so popular that a friend canned 4 ounce jars and gave them as wedding favors. My oldest daughter asked me to do the same thing, and so we...




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

HD, thanks for bringing this up. I like this recipe, as it's simple and not too chunky. 

I don't want to make a huge batch, either.









Easy Homemade Mild Salsa Recipe


This easy salsa recipe uses just six ingredients and takes minutes to make. Once you’ve made your own fresh, homemade salsa (also known as pico de gallo), you'll never go back to store-bought.




www.realsimple.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ziptie said:


> If you look up Annie's salsa recipe most people say it tastes like Pace. We really like it, but it does need to be pressure canned. I just use tomato's drain them some and then add dried tomato paste to get it to the thickness I want.


Would a hot bath work?


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

This is the recipe I have used and it was determined it really needed to be pressured canned. There was another version of annies that you could get away with water bathing.

ANNIE’S SALSA



8 cups tomatoes, peeled, chopped and drained

2 ½ cups chopped onion

1 ½ cups chopped green pepper

3 – 5 chopped jalapenos

6 cloves minced garlic

2 tsp cumin

2 tsp pepper

1/8 cup canning salt

1/3 cup sugar

1/3 cup vinegar (apple cidar)

2 16 oz tomato paste (I use dried pureed tomato)

Mix all ingredients, bring to a boil, boil 10 minutes. Pour into hot jars, process at 10 lbs of pressure for 30 minutes for pints.



Makes 6 pints


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> I had just clipped this yesterday...
> View attachment 108463


You forgot the Ghost peppers.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

oldasrocks said:


> You forgot the Ghost peppers.


Only for SOME.

Mon


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> You forgot the Ghost peppers.


My family can't even handle jalapenos, let alone those things. I usually do green peppers with some banana peppers.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ziptie said:


> My family can't even handle jalapenos, let alone those things. I usually do green peppers with some banana peppers.


My marriage is fraught with pepper fights.

I like 'em hot. My wife does not


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

With our short zone 2 growing season, we make the family recipe and family supply of Nova Scotia Chow, Chow.. Apple, green tomatoes, onion and spices.. It has been a couple years now so I would have to look the recipe up again.. Also we will have to make it again this summer some time... The whole family contributes produce as they can, jars and lids as they can... They can have all the Chow Chow they want as long as they return canning jars and lids.. My brother in law could live on the stuff, and is the best at jar recycling.. 

I have found it is easier to work with, can, and everyone likes it better if I run all the ingredients through the Kitchen Aid food grinder.. More consistant, better blended and texture.. I'm looking forward to a new batch..


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

HDRider said:


> My marriage is fraught with pepper fights.
> 
> I like 'em hot. My wife does not


Same here. When I make chili, I make a batch of normal, and a batch of wimpy. Wimpy being for the wife and kids.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ziptie said:


> My family can't even handle jalapenos, let alone those things. I usually do green peppers with some banana peppers.


My family can't handle green peppers.

Ripe, red jalapenos are divine!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

67drake said:


> Same here. When I make chili, I make a batch of normal, and a batch of wimpy. Wimpy being for the wife and kids.


I make hot sauce. It is the best hot sauce in the world. It only has three ingredients; peppers, vinegar and salt. 

I can make the chili to suit my wife. Drop some hot sauce in my bowl of chili and the world is a wonderful place.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I like my chili, salsa, and picante plenty warm, but I stop short of nosebleed hot.


----------



## nemisportsman (6 mo ago)

Ziptie said:


> This is the recipe I have used and it was determined it really needed to be pressured canned. There was another version of annies that you could get away with water bathing.
> 
> ANNIE’S SALSA
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. What would the timing be if I wasnt pressure canning?


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

You would have to find the other recipe that had more vinegar added to it get away with water bathing it.


----------



## lowrider04 (Dec 18, 2012)

frogmammy said:


> I had just clipped this yesterday...
> View attachment 108463


This is very similar to the peach salsa I made yesterday. Only thing is different is the added peaches! Pressured canned for 25 min. Ended up with 12 pints
View attachment 113771


----------



## lowrider04 (Dec 18, 2012)

lowrider04 said:


> This is very similar to the peach salsa I made yesterday. Only thing is different is the added peaches! Pressured canned for 25 min. Ended up with 12 pints
> View attachment 113771


----------



## Matt__C (4 mo ago)

Anyone remember the Pace Picante Salsa Commercials:

This one is my favorite:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Matt__C said:


> Anyone remember the Pace Picante Salsa Commercials:
> 
> This one is my favorite:


"NEW YORK CITY???!!???"

LOL


----------

